# Who locked this and why?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=125532

Its in the right section and had replys, no abuse...

I'm confused. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Think it's because there were 2 other topics on the same thing already


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Think it's because there were 2 other topics on the same thing already


Yep, and one of those topics was only two from the top when you posted! :roll:


----------

